# Sera artemia mix



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

Has anyone tried using this?
Can you use only a portion of the pack's contents and save the remaining mix for future use?
Please respond! my fries are going to be free swimming very soon.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

What is that?


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

JaspersANGEL said:


> What is that?


It is a BBS packet with salt already added.


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

once you have opened the packet, you can keep the packet inside the fridge and keep it for future use.


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

jmtriro01 said:


> once you have opened the packet, you can keep the packet inside the fridge and keep it for future use.


thanks! im from the philppines too.

But if you only use some of the mix, what will be its ratio to the water?
Do use any BBS alternative, aside from egg yolk and infusoria during the 1st week?


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

for a half 1.5L bottle of soda, i use around 2 large pinches of sera. actually, i still dissolve salt with water plus the sera, even its already a mix. 

for the first week, i feed egg yolk and/or infusoria. infusoria is better if you can make one.


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

jmtriro01 said:


> for a half 1.5L bottle of soda, i use around 2 large pinches of sera. actually, i still dissolve salt with water plus the sera, even its already a mix.
> 
> for the first week, i feed egg yolk and/or infusoria. infusoria is better if you can make one.


i have an infusoria culture. How much salt do you add for the 1.5L and 2 pinches? thanks for your replies, they are very helpful.:-D


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

jmtriro01 said:


> for a half 1.5L bottle of soda, i use around 2 large pinches of sera. actually, i still dissolve salt with water plus the sera, even its already a mix.
> 
> for the first week, i feed egg yolk and/or infusoria. infusoria is better if you can make one.


and another question, do you fill the entire 1.5L bottle? if not, how much ml do you pour in?


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

reaper0325 said:


> and another question, do you fill the entire 1.5L bottle? if not, how much ml do you pour in?


Sorry, i failed to read "half". :shock:


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

have you joined any of our forums in the Philippines?


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

That's not a real fish in your avatar is it?


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

jmtriro01 said:


> have you joined any of our forums in the Philippines?


yes, i am a member of the Betta Club of the Philippines.


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

PeggyJ said:


> That's not a real fish in your avatar is it?


its not. its photoshopped to resemble my country's national flag. :-D


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Reap...Wouldn't it be cool if it WAS his real color! I love your avatar!


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

Martinismommy said:


> Reap...Wouldn't it be cool if it WAS his real color! I love your avatar!


i have a male betta with a purplish blue body and red fins. but not close to this. 
ill try breeding my blue and red bettas and hope to come up with one like my avatar! )


----------

